# no throttle on beetle



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

ok a buddy a bought a fixxer upper beetle for his 16 year old daughter. The car starts and idles at 1100rpm but when you push the peddle there is no throttle response. I'm thinking the sensor on the pedle is dirty or bad, mainly dirty cause the interior is filthy from the po. here is the scan i pulled.

Wednesday,04,May,2011,15:50:52:62690
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1C - VW New Beetle
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 25 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 65 75

Mileage: 148070km/92006miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AVH.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 BS
Component: 2.0l R4/2V G *3655 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 00257 
VCID: 70E11EC81A33

3 Faults Found:
16610 - Throttle Pedal Position Sensor (G79): Implausible Signal 
P0226 - 35-00 - - 
18565 - Throttle Position Sensor Bank 2: Signal too High 
P2133 - 35-00 - - 
18560 - Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185): Signal too High 
P2128 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 JF
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4833 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 7DFF37FC5D61

1 Fault Found:
00777 - Accelerator Position Sensor (G79) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 C
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A55CCA0FC6F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 25 AIRBAG VW5 0E 0004 
Coding: 12853
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 356FEFDC25D1

2 Faults Found:
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-00 - Resistance too High

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-xx0.lbl
Part No: 1C0 920 906 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V03 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: DEBDD07070A7

Part No: Ident
Component: Nr. Wegfahrs.:VWZ5Z0YN232430 
Ident.-Nr. Wegfahrs.:VWZ5Z0YN232430

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN V032 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E19EC89A33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AR
Component: 7S Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 8E1DE030E0C7

Part No: 1J2959802C
Component: 7S Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 

Part No: 1J2959801D
Component: 7S Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

2 Faults Found:
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1C0 035 180 E
Component: RADIO 3CP 0002 
Coding: 00403
Shop #: WSC 09110 
VCID: 1A351C60AC0F

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Remove throttle body clean it with a soft cleaner. Then do throttle body adaption. Log into engine computer, clear codes, select basic settings, select group 060 field 4 should show adapt run, then adapt okay. if it fails check wiring if good replace throttle body. If adapt okay you are done throttle body adapted okay. Good luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

The pedal sensor I have never seen one fail yet. Doubt it needs this.
I'm sure one will be found somewhere.

I would suspect the following.

Wire harness damage or faulty ECU due to this.
Check specifically the OXS heater circuit for issues.
Real close to this for drivers in ecu and harness area.

Bad ground to ecu or battery connection.
Blown fuse.
Back feed of current from something.

The good thing about the EPC and pedal is it is a direct link to the ecu and can be verified with a meter according to WD.

Best,


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

the pedal idea came from other threads on here of people having the same issue an saying it was fixxed with cleaning or a new pedal.he said the car ran and drove when hey bought it but it ideled really ruff and had a new timing belt. He pulled the head and it had one bent valve so he had the head rebuilt. After he put it back together is when it came to its current state. The tba was the first thing I tried but it didn't make a difference. The scan above is from after the tba. Here is the first scan I pulled from it.

Wednesday,04,May,2011,14:11:26:62690
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1C - VW New Beetle
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 17 19 22 25 26 29 35 37 39 46 54 56 65 75

Mileage: 148070km/92006miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AVH.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 BS
Component: 2.0l R4/2V G *3655 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 00257 
VCID: 70E11EC81A33

10 Faults Found:
16610 - Throttle Pedal Position Sensor (G79): Implausible Signal 
P0226 - 35-00 - - 
18565 - Throttle Position Sensor Bank 2: Signal too High 
P2133 - 35-00 - - 
18560 - Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185): Signal too High 
P2128 - 35-00 - - 
17513 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S2; Heating Circuit: Short to Plus 
P1105 - 35-00 - - 
17950 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Implausible Signal 
P1542 - 35-00 - - 
16607 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle (G188): Signal Too High 
P0223 - 35-00 - - 
17704 - Error in Mapped Cooling System (check Temp-Sensor and Thermostat) 
P1296 - 35-00 - - 
17987 - Throttle Actuator (J338): Adaptation Not Started 
P1579 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16525 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2; Heating Circuit: Malfunction 
P0141 - 35-00 - - 
18062 - Please check DTC Memory of Instrument Cluster 
P1654 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 JF
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4833 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 7DFF37FC5D61

5 Faults Found:
00777 - Accelerator Position Sensor (G79) 
27-00 - Implausible Signal
00660 - Kickdown Switch or Throttle Position Sensor 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
00529 - Engine Speed Signal Missing 
35-00 - - 
00545 - Engine-Transmission Electrical Connection 
31-00 - Open or Short to Ground
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 C
Component: ABS FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0004097
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 2A55CCA0FC6F

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 25 AIRBAG VW5 0E 0004 
Coding: 12853
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 356FEFDC25D1

4 Faults Found:
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00592 - Seat Belt Switch; Passenger (E25) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
33-10 - Resistance too Low - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1C0-920-xx0.lbl
Part No: 1C0 920 906 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 V03 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: DEBDD07070A7

Part No: Ident
Component: Nr. Wegfahrs.:VWZ5Z0YN232430 
Ident.-Nr. Wegfahrs.:VWZ5Z0YN232430

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN V032 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E19EC89A33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AR
Component: 7S Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 00256
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 8E1DE030E0C7

Part No: 1J2959802C
Component: 7S Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 

Part No: 1J2959801D
Component: 7S Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

3 Faults Found:
01331 - Door Control Module; Driver Side (J386) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent
00943 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Driver Side (Z4) 
35-00 - - 
00944 - Heated Exterior Mirror; Passenger Side (Z5) 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1J0-035-18x-56.lbl
Part No: 1C0 035 180 E
Component: RADIO 3CP 0002 
Coding: 00403
Shop #: WSC 09110 
VCID: 1A351C60AC0F

1 Fault Found:
00852 - Loudspeaker(s); Front 
36-00 - Open Circuit

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Please try this.
Go to engine and go to basic settings channel 63(kick down).
Try to adopt it by pressing pedal all the way down. If you see error the most likely ECU is fried and cause of this is O2 sensor being short or wiring problem from O2 sensors to ECU and it will fried ECU.
If is this case you will need new ECU and both O2 sensors ( if you have bad wiring fix that as well). Replace sensors or wiring before connecting new ECU.

As I am looking auto scan I think this ECU is fried.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree 

If you need ecu/or OXS sensors I have them ready to go.

Best,


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Only time I see this new pedel didn't fix it. Customer had exhaust work done on the car and they welded by the down pipe. The fix was a new ECM, i assumed welding fried the ECM. Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2010)

For the next guy who runs into this:

16610 - Throttle Pedal Position Sensor (G79): Implausible Signal
P0226 - 35-00 - -
18565 - Throttle Position Sensor Bank 2: Signal too High
P2133 - 35-00 - -
18560 - Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185): Signal too High
P2128 - 35-00 - - 

Just got off the phone with a shop, same issues, rear O2 sensor wiring was all messed up. 

I've yet to see a case of a bad accelerator pedal, IMHO, they never fail.... I guess they are not made by Brose, Bremi, Bosch or Beru (some one will get this joke). Anyway, throttle body and accelerator pedal issues are becoming more common due to O2 sensor issues. In some cases, this will also damage the ECM. Always replace O2 sensors BEFORE replacing the ECM in cases like this.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I get this joke very well.

Hits home!


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*no throttle*

my 01 jetta had same symptoms, do not remember the codes, but there are two sensors in the throttle body, not replaceable, my throttle body laid on the floor at the dealers with many more!!!! $500 throttle body, $90 diagnose + install


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Again, that was not the point of the recent posts and actually it is very rare a TB fails.

People who replace them most of the time don't know what they are doing or install the wrong part # in some cases.

A bad throttle body, though rare is probably one of the easiest things to diagnose.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Again, that was not the point of the recent posts and actually it is very rare a TB fails.
> 
> People who replace them most of the time don't know what they are doing or install the wrong part # in some cases.
> 
> A bad throttle body, though rare is probably one of the easiest things to diagnose.


100% agree.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

So I just ran into this same problem (started a separate thread before I found this one, oops). 

I disconnected the o2 sensors, both front and back just in case, but the throttle codes are still there.

I'll keep digging and post here if/when I find any solutions
Trans: 

```
Thursday,25,July,2013,15:28:20:32856
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6

                Address 02: Auto Trans       Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 01M 927 733 KQ
  Component and/or Version: AG4 Getriebe 01M    4892
           Software Coding: 00000
            Work Shop Code: WSC 00000  
                      VCID: 8912D72AB3B99A50F75
1 Fault Found:

00777 - Accelerator Position Sensor (G79) 
            27-00 - Implausible Signal
```
Engine:

```
Thursday,25,July,2013,15:29:22:32856
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6

                Address 01: Engine       Labels: 06A-906-032-AVH.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 FR
  Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/2V      G   4070
           Software Coding: 00003
            Work Shop Code: WSC 00000  
           Additional Info: WVWSK61J52W263162     VWZ7Z0A4140749
                      VCID: 73EE15C2413570802D9
2 Faults Found:

18047 - Accelerator Position Sensor 1/2 (G79/G185) 
            P1639 - 35-00 - Implausible Signal 
18041 - Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185) 
            P1633 - 35-00 - Signal too Low

Readiness: 0110 1101
```


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Probably already smoked controller!

Leave OXS disconnected until fused/replaced or you will burn down another ECU again


Reman:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330766553334&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

New:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330766541055&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

Thanks Jack. I wonder why the ECU doesn't store a O2S heating element fault if that's what's causing it.. Also, the sensors looks good, and the wiring is fine - should I be checking the 87A wire on the sensor side for continuity with other wires?

Also, checked plug to throttle pedal for voltage from ECU, as described in the service manual, everything is to spec, 4.9V.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Its probably a sporadic condition when it shorts.

The ecu doesn't perform a test or activate the heaters of the OXS heater immediately when first started up.

Takes typically about 4 minutes after a DTC reset and it must test other parts of the sensor first via readiness. The heater is closer to last in most flashes I have seen.

When activated the ground completes through the ecu and kaboom throttle driver POTS.


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

I agree the ECU has lost the throttle driver very common when O2 short.
Never saw this in a 2.0 AVH motor though.
Were there any problems with the O2 wiring?
Good Luck


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yup the 2.0 shares the exact driver and OXS sensor heater locations since they are ME7.

It happens less due to less output/heat then the 1.8T, and the less FOD from mods that also get performed on the 1.8T vs. the 2.0.

As they age, you will be seeing more of this failure.

Problem with the 2.0 is the short usually resides in the strain relief or the OXS sensor itself, especially hot. Cold it likes to spec out A-OK. 

Don't trust it. Fuse it!


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

strange thing, started it up today and it runs perfectly and actually allows me to clear the codes now.. maybe it's the pedal afterall? how to I test at the pedal? Can't find it in the bentley


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Its not the pedal and a sporadic problem at the OXS sensors, which is why it let you clear it for DTC's.

You are on your way to burn down if you haven't already.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

strange that when I disconnected the o2 sensors, I couldn't reset the lights. Anyway, ordering both sensors now.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Not strange at all.

Think about this for a second.

How can you clear a light when you have induced other DTC's monitoring the OXS unplugging?

When plugged in and if all is well you can clear it. Once the sporadic condition sets in you get a the melt down + DTC related.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

My case was different. I will link to my own thread not to clutter this one any more. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...se-related&p=82640404&viewfull=1#post82640404


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

10-4 
I still have my reservations on this...... and request you plug it back in to hard fault test the unit.


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

yep, just did - see my other thread.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes sir see it and answered.


----------

